# PC+PC+PC=Internet/LAN



## vinc5nt (13. Mai 2003)

Hi ...
sagt mal kann man per winroute mit 3 PCs ins Internet? ...Wenn ja wie würde das hardwaremäßig aussehen? Hätte dann der PC der zum DSL Modem führt 3 Netzwerkkarten? - Eine fürs Modem, eine für den einen PC und eine für den anderen? würde sowas gutgehen?
Und wie könnte man den einen PC zum harwarerouter machen, wenn man dort kein linux draufhaben will und noch weiterhin solitär und word benutzten möchte?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (13. Mai 2003)

der Rechner, der am DSL hängt bekommt *ZWEI* Netzwerkkarten und auch dementsprechend zwei IP-Adressen (eine fix eingestellte und eine automatisch vom Provider)
Die drei Rechner werden dann über einen Hub bzw. Switch miteinander verbunden.

Wenn Du auf dem Rechner, der am DSL hängt dann z.B. W2k drauf hast kannste z.B. mit der "Internetverbindungsfreigabe" arbeiten, um die anderen beiden Rechner ans Netz zu bekommen.

Ich persönlich würde mir aber anstatt dem Switch gleich einen DSL-Router besorgen. Diese haben in der Regel schon einen Switch mit 4 Anschlüssen inklusive ;-)


Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (14. Mai 2003)

mmmh.... und was wäre wenn der dritte pc als router und switch fungieren sollte ? ... also nicht als normalo Pc? kann man dann einfach 5 Netzwerkkarten reinstecken und irgendeine software installieren und es passt,  oder würde das bös ins auge gehen  ?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Mai 2003)

rein theoretisch kannst Du in einem PC so viele Netzwerkkarten installieren wie Steckplätze frei sind. 
(wird sogar teilweise gemacht - meistens bei Servern, wo sehr viele Clients drauf zugreifen - dann hat jede Netzwerkkarte die volle Bandbreite und diese addiert sich. Dazu muss allerdings dann auch die "Hardware drum rum" - also Switches, Router, etc. stimmen) 

Das Problem bei dieser Lösung: Du hast relativ viel Aufwand bei der Einrichtung dieses Rechners, da jede Karte ihre eigene IP-Adresse will, usw. usw. aber gehen tut das 

Die einfachste und praktikabelste Lösung ist aber wirklich die mit zwei Netzwerkkarten. Eine für DSL, die andere für das LAN. An die für das LAN dann einfach nen Hub oder Switch (gibt's teilweise auch schon für unter 50€ z.B. Netgear DS104 - gebraucht sogar noch günstiger) und da dran dann alle anderen Rechner. Funktioniert und ist relativ leicht einzurichten.  


Dunsti


----------



## Blackmoor (29. Mai 2003)

Dann würd ich eher ein Router(hub) oder wie die dinger heissen kaufen,
sind nicht teuer und ersparen viel ärger.
da Blackmoor


----------

